# So we have a new kid goat, (photos) and 3 new lambs.....



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2009)

My son has picked 3 lambs from the guy we helped catch a lamb last year that caused me all sorts of medical problems (poison ivy, cellulitis, etc., ) and today we went over to work with Dakota. Across from where he is there is a big auction place..... We went to look for a call duck..... we have one - need a second one. 

We went through the barn and I was in tears..... LITERALLY...... from all the mini-rex babies..... some only 3 or 4 weeks old......... Lexi had to drag me out of there! 

The auction started and we went in to see if we could bid on a couple of TINY little baby goats, but then this little white fella was looking at me..... he was the only one left after several were bid on........ and I got him. $22.50. He's already spoiled.

He just woke up and stood up in his little bin and looked at Lexi and made his little goatie sound...... "Pick me up!" My mom gave him his own little fleece blankie - he's snuggly in it...... 

I got this little goat for a 4H project with Catalina....... I Figured we could sell him at the fair. BWHAHAHAHAHAHA! ......... STay away from my little goat! :XVisions of the _showbunny_, Bo are coming into my head.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2009)

Hehe another animal finds a home. When do we get pictures?


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2009)

:yeahthat:no pics!!!! i went thru the preparation ritual for dealing with cute pics for nothing:cry2 dont keep the cuteness to yourself! we here in devon need something to take our minds off the lousy bank holiday weather


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll post pics today sometime. I have to work in a little while. The little guy is so sweet! I fell asleep with him on the couch last night! LOL! He LOVES being held and kept warm.... Oh yeah..... what was that about him going to fair and being sold?????? NOT HAPPENING!!! Lexi doesn't like goats...... she was fighting for him last night too! hehehe......


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, pictures are a must!!!!!

I am not a goat person but they are cute - does yours have floppy ears? (Those are my favorite kind.)

And I love sheep - would love to see pics of the lambs!

(I owe pics today as I am off - got to hunt down my camera to get horse pics and Juno's indoor adventure pictures. She has made friends with the cats...)

Denise


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 10, 2009)

I have always wanted a goat but never had a place to keep one (or two or three) lol

I think they are so cute and they have such personality :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay for goats!
I came to college with no livestock experience whatsoever, but, well I'm an Animal Science major, so now I know a good bit about dairies and all sorts of livestock.
I joined the block and bridle club here on campus and really enjoy that. Our student run livestock show was supposed to be tomorrow. I signed up to show dairy goats and I've been working with my goat, well, not mine obviously, they're on loan from a local dairy, but all the swine, sheep, cattle & horses belong to Cornell.
Anyway, I now know a lot more than I ever anticipated about showing goats, dairy goats at least.
If he's all white, is he a Saanen?
Ours were Alpines.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 10, 2009)

Eeeek YAY! More fluffy babies to squeal over! :biggrin2:


Can't wait for pics!! And did you get the little call duck in the end?!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 10, 2009)

Must ... have.. lamby and goaty pics :stikpoke:biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## trailsend (Apr 10, 2009)

Ya we need pictures Aside from Bulrush our baby goat I posted pictures of and our lamb Lavender, we've had two more kids, and one coming probably tonight. I'm doing hourly checks in the barn right now. We got a girl and boy out of Butternut. We love our goaties. It's too hard to part with them - especially goats because they bond to you so fast - and are generally so friendly. Our's dropped to the ground and were ready to play and socialize!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 11, 2009)

*taps feet impatiently* 

We need some pictures!  
Is your son going to show the sheep? 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Yay for goats!
> I came to college with no livestock experience whatsoever, but, well I'm an Animal Science major, so now I know a good bit about dairies and all sorts of livestock.
> I joined the block and bridle club here on campus and really enjoy that. Our student run livestock show was supposed to be tomorrow. I signed up to show dairy goats and I've been working with my goat, well, not mine obviously, they're on loan from a local dairy, but all the swine, sheep, cattle & horses belong to Cornell.
> Anyway, I now know a lot more than I ever anticipated about showing goats, dairy goats at least.
> ...



YES! he's half Saanen and half boer is what our vet thinks! We took him in to see him for shots and stuff today. He's very young, and it's going to be hard to keep him alive from what he told us. He's honest - and he's got goats and sheep (he's well known for them!) But he gave us Vitamin B shots to give him and I got him eating today! Now if I can get him to Poop! he pees well. He thinks I am his mama, and Lexi is his part of the flock or something! LOL! 

I much prefer goats to sheep, btw. They have more personality and interact better IMO. I'll try to get photos of the little sheeps this week. They will be staying at a friend's barn this year which is a blessing! 

I'm working on a Bronco picture....... the baby goat. All the sheep are named after famous stars/singers..... we've had Usher, Eminem, Montel,Queen Latifa, Beyonce, Michelle, Vanilla Ice, Omar (Epps), Tamieka, and Layla Ali. 

The new lambs are all boys and I think they are being named Flo Rida, T.I. and Justin Timberlake LOL! 

The goats arebeing named after automobiles...... Catalina and now Bronco.

The ducks will be named after NCIS (the tv show) and so far wehave Denozzo.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 11, 2009)

What does a call duck look like? I have had Indian Runners and Pekins...

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2009)

I LOVEEEEEEEE Runner ducks OMG! they are so cool! 

Denozzo is a gray call duck (looks like a mallard). He's adorable and has 3 little butt curls LOL! 

Here are some pics of Bronco - they aren't very good cause I took them in the dark coming home in the car. One is of him and my daughter - he stuck his nose in the camera when she was trying to get a pic of them...... the next one is just a shot I got.

The shadowing is also white but I think he might get some creamy color on his head.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 11, 2009)

:faint:he is sooo cute


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cute baby! I can understand why he's going to be a member of the family... looks like we can just reach out and hug him!

Now we need some lamb pictures...I go by a farm on in my old town and they always have ewes and lambs out grazing....

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2009)

Will do!
Yes, we can reach out and hug him cause he thinks he needs to be in our laps constantly LOL! 
I have fallen asleep with him in the recliner several times.... I'm trying to get him to poop and eat more so I am feeding him about every 2 hours - overnight it was 4. He's eating a little better thank God!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Look at that precious little face!

I will keep my fingers crossed that he continues to grow stronger.


----------



## Aina (Apr 11, 2009)

AWW!! He is so cute!! I want to come live with you. Goats, horses, rabbits. Heaven! Lol.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!!
He is so cute!
Love the names! lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2009)

WE GOT POOP TODAY!!! :bunnydance:

I never knew that poop would be so absolutely fabulous in my life until I had bunnies, sheep and now goats!!! LOL! 

He has not done wonderfully eating, but he is getting some down and the little bugger actually ate grass today! He's so freakin' adorable. He snuggles in next to me on the recliner.... he thinks he's mine....... he cries when I leave the room! :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww! Little stubby baby goat face! *squee!* That was my daily dose of cuteness before I go to work! *scampers off*

We get lamby pictures soon, right? ... RIGHT!?:twitch:


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 12, 2009)

He is very cute - that face could make a no-goat person into a GOAT PERSON!

Lamb pictures! Lamb pictures! Lamb pictures!:waiting:

Denise:hanging:leaseplease:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Gotta go see them sometime this week. I'll get pics


----------



## trailsend (Apr 12, 2009)

Really cute kid! We had another kid yesterday I delivered. Mama has refused her, so the baby is in our livingroom right now. It's too cold outside for her and she's on the bottle. So I'm milking mom and feeding her. But so far she is doing alright - that's what matters. 

The dogs are excited to have another baby in the house.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww adorable!  I don't think I've ever met a goat, fed little lambs but never goats.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got attacked by little pygmy goats when I walked into my mum's cousin's barn with a bottle... I knelt over and one jumped up on my back! :shock: Silly kids...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Really cute kid! We had another kid yesterday I delivered. Mama has refused her, so the baby is in our livingroom right now. It's too cold outside for her and she's on the bottle. So I'm milking mom and feeding her. But so far she is doing alright - that's what matters.
> 
> The dogs are excited to have another baby in the house.



The vet said it's better if they don't attach to the mom if you have to bottle feed them. What are you using for a bottle? I'm frustrated with the nipples we have gotten, but he's finally catching on.

Bronco is now eating grass, pooping really good and peeing like a horse! He went with us to Easter at my inlaws...... and my aunt inlaw told me that you can add a drop of whiskey to a bottle for help to stimulate their blood/body or something and several others told stories about having done so with foals, calves, etc.... :shock:

My elderly (barely surviving) grandmother inlaw came home for a bit from the nursing home..... I held Bronco to her and she just petted him and felt his little horns and she really liked him. My mom inlaw said I could take him to the nursing home and they would LOVE it there. I think we'll try to do that next week. He would love the attention..... I'll just put a diaper on him or something LOL! 

CONGRATS on the kid! I just love Bronco!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, it looks like we might have a 4th lamb. The guys we got them from kept a little black one back for Luke. He's a nice guy and they knew Luke liked black lambs... so we'll see.

Bronco is doing well. He's a spoiled little fella already!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 14, 2009)

Bronco sounds like he is settling in well...bottle babies sound like work and fun!

Denise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> My elderly (barely surviving) grandmother inlaw came home for a bit from the nursing home..... I held Bronco to her and she just petted him and felt his little horns and she really liked him. My mom inlaw said I could take him to the nursing home and they would LOVE it there. I think we'll try to do that next week. He would love the attention..... I'll just put a diaper on him or something LOL!


The old peeps (as I like to call them) LOVE any type of animal. When I'm at work at the nursing home and someone's relative brings in a pet, their faces just light up. It's one of those warm, fuzzy feelings you can't describe. I would love to see their reaction to a little goat! 

My computer must not be working properly... I don't see any more pictures. Yes, it must be my computer not letting the pictures load...  Hehe.


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 14, 2009)

Awww! I love kids! My step sister had a mother pass away last year and she raised the two little ones. They followed her everywhere. It was hilarious.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL! I'll work on pics...... my life is a zoo in more ways than just animals ....... 

I just got home from work, fed Bronco, ate a few carrots, cleaned Bronc's cage, threw in some laundry (little goats can't hold their pee long!) and now I need to shower... I have to collect my daughter in a bit and go to the stables so she can ride Kota....... 

then it'll be home to fix dinner.......... 

I need a nap!


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't been to visit my stepsister this spring yet so I'm looking for a "kid fix". Got any pics yet? :whistlingNo, I'm not impatient at all.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> Got any pics yet? :whistlingNo, I'm not impatient at all.


I need my goaty/lamby fix! leaseplease:

anic: :twitch:


----------

